

A cool use of the Twitter API - jkol36
http://www.flockwith.me

======
zimpenfish
Don't Twitter frown on auto-following? To the extent of banning developers who
implement it, I thought.

~~~
jkol36
Not unless it's abused. I've capped the maximum amount of accounts one is able
to follow at 1000 a day. Same story for favoriting tweets.

~~~
zimpenfish
Well, in that case, carry on with all good speed, stout yeoman!

~~~
jkol36
Will do. Do you use Twitter at all?

~~~
zimpenfish
I do, I do, but at a very low level.

